# mediagate to tv, no signal



## webdogs (Jan 22, 2010)

hi let me just start by saying i am a computer/ tech. idiot.
my mediagate box is sitting next to my tv and we only play movies on it from the computer via a usb stick to the box. it has been working fine up until the time my son pressed a few buttons on the remote control and now the tv says no signal. the box is on, the tv is on the right channel but we have no signal. i have tried every thing i can think of but no luck. can someone please help me with this problem thanks


----------

